# Cavs @ Nets | Game #24 | 12/20/2006



## remy23

_*Game 24*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers** (14-9)* *@* *New Jersey Nets* *(10-14)*

_*Wednesday, December 20, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* ESPN RSNW, FSOhio/WUAB
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Continental Airlines Arena*, East Rutherford, New Jersey

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> The Cleveland Cavaliers may have one of the best records in the Eastern Conference, but they haven't been playing well on the road.
> 
> The Cavs look to avoid their fourth straight loss away from home when they visit the New Jersey Nets on Wednesday.
> 
> Cleveland (14-9) has the third-best record in the East thanks to an 11-2 home record, but has been unable to carry that strong play to the road. The Cavs are just 3-7 away from Quicken Loans Arena, including losses in six of their last seven contests.
> 
> "It's still a little early for me to just say 'Hey, we can't win on the road'. But it is something we have to focus on and make sure we're prepared when we go on the road," Cavs coach Mike Brown said.
> 
> Cleveland lost its third straight road game Saturday, 81-74 to Orlando. The Cavs led by 11 after one quarter, but hit only three of 16 shots in the second and just 18-of-57 (31.6 percent) in the final three quarters.
> 
> They're averaging just 75.3 points and shooting 35.9 percent during the three-game road skid.
> 
> "I think we kind of press too much (on the road) whereas at home we just play," LeBron James said. "On the road we just press too hard and try not to make a mistake. We have to go out and let loose. Once we figure that out we will be fine."
> 
> James led Cleveland with 29 points against the Magic, but is averaging only 21.7 points and shooting 40.7 percent in the last three road games.
> 
> The Cavs split their four meetings with the Nets (10-14) last season, and their 108-102 victory on April 8 snapped an eight-game losing streak at Continental Airlines Arena.
> 
> James had 37 points in that win, and averaged 31.5 points, 8.0 rebounds and 7.0 assists against the Nets last season.
> 
> New Jersey beat Golden State 105-97 on Monday, just its fifth win in the last 16 games. The Nets trailed 84-78 after three quarters, but held the Warriors to 13 points in the final period.
> 
> "I think we paid attention. There weren't any mental breakdowns," Jason Kidd said of the defensive effort. "Every one helped. There was talk. We need that in the fourth quarter."
> 
> Kidd finished with 10 points, 11 rebounds and 12 assists for his 81st career triple-double and sixth of the season. He has four triple-doubles in his last seven games, averaging 14.0 points, 10.0 rebounds and 9.9 assists in that span.
> 
> Vince Carter had just 11 points and shot 3-for-10 Monday, and is averaging 11.7 points and making just 25.0 percent of his shots in the last three games. Carter averaged 30.3 points and shot 48.2 percent against the Cavs last season.
> 
> The Nets, in a stretch of playing 10 of 11 games at Continental Airlines Arena, have won three of their last four there.


----------



## Pioneer10

Road game = bad news.

We're rested though hopefully Lebron can put on a show as he tends to do on national TV


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Were on national television and in New Jersey, this spells trouble, atleast with past Cleveland teams.

Maybe that double negitive will make a positive?


Larry Hughes great game vs Seattle, terrible game vs Orlando, lets see what he brings to the table, if he puts up over 20 we win, if not, well ya.


----------



## Pioneer10

^ I think we're all in agreement that it times that Larry earns his paycheck. I can ***** and moan about Mike Brown and Eric Snow but if Hughes can play like he did two years ago that would cover up a lot of our problems


----------



## Pioneer10

ESPN guys ripping the Cavs for our road record pregame


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> ESPN guys ripping the Cavs for our road record pregame


We deserve it


----------



## Pioneer10

Seems to me Gooden and the Nets would be a good fit. I wonder if they'd give us Marcus Williams for Gooden and taking on there bad contracts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Sign me up right now. Williams/Boobie would solidify the PG spot for the next 10 years


----------



## futuristxen

New Jersey, Road, on National TV...yeah...we're going to lose this one bad.

30 points?


----------



## futuristxen

what happened to Bron's arm?


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden with the throw down and then Lebron with the oop


----------



## Pioneer10

Nice move by Snow tgere


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes with the 3: we need that


----------



## Pioneer10

Great post pass by Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10

Another great start: hope we can keep this up the whole game though


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> what happened to Bron's arm?


Yeah don't know why he's wearing the sleave


----------



## Pioneer10

Jason Kidd scares me: he's got those Koresh/Dahlmer eyes to him


----------



## Pioneer10

Another bad start after a TO: quick 5 points for Jersye


----------



## Pioneer10

Was that an airball or pass by Hughes?


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin put Lebron on VC: he's overpowering everybody else


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn Snow has to hit that shot: great ball movement


----------



## Pioneer10

He should bring in AV not Marshall IMO: we can outrebound this team


----------



## Pioneer10

VC is getting all his paints backing people down: I would consider putting Lebron on him later in the game if this continues.

Right now I wouldn't want James to pick up his second


----------



## HB

Its interesting that they actually decided to play VC in the post tonight. Thats like his bread and butter. 

Brown should think of doing the same with Bron, he just outmuscled RJ


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes having a good game: feel like we should have a bigger lead


----------



## remy23

futuristxen said:


> what happened to Bron's arm?


Called up Melo and said, "While you're suspended, I'll rock your fashion."


----------



## Pioneer10

bad foul by AV: put VC on the line


----------



## Pioneer10

God Marshall wtf you are doing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think we need to put LBJ on Carter, he is abusing Hughes and Snow


----------



## Pioneer10

No Gibson tonight?


----------



## futuristxen

Is Hubie just making **** up?

How is our second unit slow of foot?

Damon is quicker than Snow. Marshall is as quick as Drew. Andy is a lot quicker than Z. Sasha isn't as quick as Larry, but he's not slow.

It's basically the same speed.


----------



## Pioneer10

Typical road game: we play well and we're still down 1. If VC continues this he's going to have put Lebron on him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs played pretty well that qtr. NJ hit alot of long range jumpers and 3's, if the Cavs can keep up this level of play I think we will win.


----------



## Pioneer10

Good lineup w/o Lebron with both Z and Hughes in there


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> No Gibson tonight?


Is Daniel rocking a suit on the sidelines?


----------



## Pioneer10

Great play by Z on that charge! Hubie Brown is also blind


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes takes too many damn jumpshots


----------



## Pioneer10

Really wish we'd try to get Z the ball a little more here: too many jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10

Snow is a killer in this lineup w/o Lebron. Need a scorer at every spot: is Gibby hurt?


----------



## Pioneer10

Damon Jones is way off tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The nets get away with alot of contact


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes is getting bailed out by all the offensive rebounds. He's taking some real bad shots here


----------



## Pioneer10

Boobie sighting


----------



## Pioneer10

Boobie promptly loses House on D


----------



## Pioneer10

Brown should call a TO: this team is faltering a bit


----------



## Pioneer10

Jesus call a freakin TO


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why do we never post up LBJ?????????


----------



## Pioneer10

Same old problem: start doubling Lebron on the perimeter and the offense collapses


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Same old problem: start doubling Lebron on the perimeter and the offense collapses


Which is why you post him up, stop running high pick and rolls where they can trap him. Brown has to adjust, we see it every damn game.


----------



## Pioneer10

This is amazing: our offense is worse after a TO


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

These scoring droughts are getting old real fast


----------



## Pioneer10

How come we're going with Gooden and Marshall when Z is having a good game?


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> These scoring droughts are getting old real fast


We never make an effort to post up Lebron, Gooden, or Z when we get into trouble. Mindboggling really


----------



## Pioneer10

Good move by Brown to bring back Z: play pick and roll with Z/James or post one of the two up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Keep it within 4-6pts and we'll be fine. Can't give up a run if we want to win this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Jefferson/Carter is guarding Gooden, post him up!!


----------



## Pioneer10

How can you not get the ball to Gooden there? He was wide open


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Jefferson/Carter is guarding Gooden, post him up!!


Lol same thought on the play: our players just don't look at the post enough


----------



## Pioneer10

Kidd is a joy to coach: are these guys clueless. Did they not talk to Byron Scott or Scott Skiles?


----------



## Pioneer10

I hate Eddie House; chucker


----------



## Pioneer10

Offense at least has shored up with Z in there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs fought back into the game :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10

There we go Lebron in the post!!! Finally


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Offense at least has shored up with Z in there


Z is getting it done. I've been critical of him this year but the last few games he has been solid on both sides.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice aggressive drive by Boobie


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Nets live on these long jumpers, it's fools gold.

Cavs keep attacking inside :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Mike Brown might have the worst plays out of timeouts i've ever seen (in the halfcourt)

Anyways good 1st half, our boys fought back hard


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Mike Brown might have the worst plays out of timeouts i've ever seen (in the halfcourt)
> 
> Anyways good 1st half, our boys fought back hard


That definitely has not gotten better this year: we were in the bottom 5 in post TO production and it doesn't look we get better.

I give Mike Brown credit though for his subs today: good moves with Z and playing Boobie instead of Jones who was terrible


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

When is the last time we scored??


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What terrible shot selection by Hughes.


----------



## futuristxen

Are we a fastbreaking team? Hubie Brown just said we were. I don't remember us running anybody out of the gym.


----------



## Pioneer10

Mike Brown is absolutely clueless on offense. How can come with the same unit for the entire 3rd?


----------



## Pioneer10

Ferry is going to have to trade some player so Brown simply can't play them. AV and Boobie need more minutes


----------



## futuristxen

Is Hubie Brown from another planet?

We play Zone? I know we played zone in the first half. Poorly. But we don't generally play zone. Especially with Andy out there since he can switch better than Z on things.

I swear he's making **** up. Or still using the same scouting report from two years ago.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron blowing some bunnies today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Tough night for Lebron shooting wise


----------



## Pioneer10

Can't have such poor offense for an entire quarter and expect to win


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Can't have such poor offense for an entire quarter and expect to win


You mean entire game. Cavs are shooting ~36% overall and the Nets are shooting over 50%. We're lucky to be within 7, our offense just looks terrible.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What terrible shot selection by Hughes.


Blah: not only has he has taken a ton of bad shots he's missed Gooden at least twice on layups as well.


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Can't have such poor offense for an entire quarter and expect to win



Well it's basically been two quarters. We're doing it because of our defense and because the Nets are hacking the crap out of us on offense so we are getting to the line.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Well it's basically been two quarters. We're doing it because of our defense and because the Nets are hacking the crap out of us on offense so we are getting to the line.


Our defense hasn't been that good: actually: the Nets are going to march to the foul line the rest of the quarter wiht all the fouls we committed


----------



## futuristxen

We kinda play like that Pistons team that won the title.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If LBJ keeps attacking like this the rest of the game he will eventually get it going. He is making a killing on the line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How does Carter keep getting matched up against DJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well boys, gonna take a miracle to pull this one out. Been grinding teeth to score all game long and NJ keeps hitting deep jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't have much to offer here. It's like Lebron is the only one showing up again just like the Orlando game. Someone is going to have to heat up.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> We kinda play like that Pistons team that won the title.


 The only way we'll mimic that team at this rate is if we can somehow steal Gasol from Memphis like they got Sheed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Dumb play by Gooden, this game is getting out of reach


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What a terrible time to sit LBJ down.


----------



## ChiBron

LeBron indeed looks dead to me energy wise. There's no bounce in his step.

And I still can't stand your new offense. Who the hell is actually benefitting from it?? Plus talk abt wasting LBJ's skills!


----------



## Pioneer10

SPMJ said:


> LeBron indeed looks dead to me energy wise. There's no bounce in his step.
> 
> And I still can't stand your new offense. Who the hell is actually benefitting from it?? Plus talk abt wasting LBJ's skills!


We have no offense that's the problem


----------



## futuristxen

I'm going to watch the Knicks game instead. Clyde Frazier just said "Hell bent for leather" on air. And it's just gone to double overtime.

Like I said. Given everything, losing by anything less than 30 is something of an achievement.


----------



## Pioneer10

At this point I would say jsut run pick and roll btw Lebron and Z and see what happens. They're the only two who seem to have brought it tonight (lebron might be off but he's attacking)


----------



## Pioneer10

What I still don't understand is when you have a 7'3 center and a 240 pound freight train at SF AND a PF with good moves that you don't try to post somebody up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs again showing heart


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron's trying to will this team back on both offense and D. He just shut Jefferson out from getting the ball at all


----------



## remy23

Nice use of the glass by James. Keep taking it to the rim.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gotta say, I didn't see this coming...i'm trying not to get my hopes up but we have a shot here


----------



## Pioneer10

Another question this lineup on 82 games in right now is our best lineup: Z/AV/James/hughes/Jones yet we only see it in the 4th.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Jason Kidd turning it on to stretch the lead back out to 9. What a shame.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gotta say, I didn't see this coming...i'm trying not to get my hopes up but we have a shot here


Run might be already over .


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bron is actually turning it on here. I like his intensity

uggh make a FT Bron


----------



## Pioneer10

How can you foul miki moore on a jumpshot?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> How can you foul miki moore on a jumpshot?


We need Damon out there to space the floor but he is playing **** defense tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

What!!? That ball wasn't off Z


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We need Damon out there to space the floor but he is playing **** defense tonight.


Boobie time?


----------



## Pioneer10

I'm serious we're going down we might as well play Boobie


----------



## Brandname

Dick Bavetta is the second worst referee in the league. 

And **** you Larry Hughes. What a pansy.

That's about all I have to say about this game, I suppose.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Something is wrong with the spacing on our offense. Lebron is getting the ball out near halfcourt facing triple teams.

Typical game against the Nets btw, VC always hits crazy jumpshots agains us


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Dick Bavetta is the second worst referee in the league.
> 
> And **** you Larry Hughes. What a pansy.
> 
> That's about all I have to say about this game, I suppose.


Ferry not getting Redd or Joe Johnson looks like a huge mistake now


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Something is wrong with the spacing on our offense. Lebron is getting the ball out near halfcourt facing triple teams.
> 
> Typical game against the Nets btw, VC always hits crazy jumpshots agains us


Good point: having a real PG might help here but again our offensive sets are just bad


----------



## ChiBron

You guys are in trouble of making the playoffs if this continues(see no reason Y it won't). The offense has to go back to what it was last season or else. You don't have the D to win games while playing walk-it-up basketball w/ Snow/Jones as ur PG.


----------



## remy23

^ If Joe Johnson would have taken even more draft picks to obtain (we're still feeling the effects of Paxon's reign in Cleveland), JJ would have to take us over the top because we wouldn't get young players for a while.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If this game was close, Cavs would have won. LBJ is going to the rim hard


----------



## Brandname

Maybe it's just me, but I think Lebron is making a statement to Ferry tonight, if you get what I mean.


----------



## futuristxen

Oh My God!!!

David Lee Tipped In A Shot With .1! Impossible!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes is so freakin hot and cold. He came out on fire and he's been missing ever since


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SPMJ said:


> You guys are in trouble of making the playoffs if this continues(see no reason Y it won't). The offense has to go back to what it was last season or else. You don't have the D to win games while playing walk-it-up basketball w/ Snow/Jones as ur PG.


I'm starting to think Lebron iso-ball is more effective myself.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

A little late to mention this, but I hate when Larry Hughes is on a break and the advantage is for the other team but yet he pulls up for the jumper before anyone can get in position for an offensive rebound.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

**** Larry Hughes. What a terrible *** shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> A little late to mention this, but I hate when Larry Hughes is on a break and the advantage is for the other team but yet he pulls up for the jumper before anyone can get in position for an offensive rebound.


The dude has horrendous shot selection. Very frustrating.


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> **** Larry Hughes. What a terrible *** shot


Damon Jones has driven to the hoop more than Larry has. 

I've stuck up for him for the most part, but screw it. He doesn't deserve it. He's playing like a little girl. Trade his *** for someone who'll show some heart.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I'm starting to think Lebron iso-ball is more effective myself.


Again why not get people in the post to improve spacing and the like.

That's the most obvious thing from a coaching standpoint. From a player standpoint, Hughes looks like a waste: he's got a good game every 5 games it like.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Damon Jones has driven to the hoop more than Larry has.
> 
> I've stuck up for him for the most part, but screw it. He doesn't deserve it. He's playing like a little girl. Trade his *** for someone who'll show some heart.


No way ANYONE will take Hughes contract. We have to hope he can turn it aournd


----------



## Pioneer10

Considering Hughes and his game I would consider him making the PG and play Boobie or DJ at SG. He just ends up floating right now w/o the ball


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> No way ANYONE will take Hughes contract. We have to hope he can turn it aournd


As long as Isiah Thomas is in the league, there's always a chance.


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah. Ferry's going to have to make a move. He's going to have to improve the roster or figure out how to get an offensive assistant for Mike Brown.

If not we might as well play Boobie and figure out if he can be our answer at PG. Because what we have right now is not working. AV needs more PT so I think Gooden has to go


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Considering Hughes and his game I would consider him making the PG and play Boobie or DJ at SG. He just ends up floating right now w/o the ball


Hughes has failed at PG numerous times in his career already.


----------



## remy23

LeBron hitting that 3 shows heart. He came to play, so it's certaintly not on him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Now you see how much that Larry Hughes brick cost us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> LeBron hitting that 3 shows heart. He came to play, so it's certaintly not on him.


No complaints about LBJ tonight. Whether it's because his boy Jay-Z was here or whatever, he came to play.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron has played with the heart of AI tonight. Sadly, nobody else did.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hughes has failed at PG numerous times in his career already.


What other choice do we have: it's not like Snow or Jones are going to hold the fort so to speak ? The only bright side is that high ankle sprains can take a VERY long time to heal and so there still a good chance that Hughes will start improving over the next few weeks


----------



## Brandname

That wasn't a foul on Larry at all. What were they calling on that one?

Oh well, I can only hope that these losses don't go for nothing. Changes need to be made


----------



## remy23

Damn, we lose by 2 points.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*New Jersey 113, Cleveland 111*


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> Damn, we lose by 2 points.


LOL talk about a misleading score. Again that 3rd quarter killed us: we stuck with same ineffective lineup for what 8 straight minutes there?


----------



## Brandname

Larry Hughes

19 shots, 19 points

0 Free Throws


I can't make excuses for this guy. What a *****.

We're finding out why this guy is a career 40% shooter. He's a "slasher" because he can't shoot worth ****. Except he doesn't slash. Just takes ill-advised jumpers all day. We might as well have Stephon Marbury, at least he passes a little more.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Blah. Ferry's going to have to make a move. He's going to have to improve the roster or figure out how to get an offensive assistant for Mike Brown.
> 
> If not we might as well play Boobie and figure out if he can be our answer at PG. Because what we have right now is not working. AV needs more PT so I think Gooden has to go


Maybe Ferry can make a move for Andre Miller, he has a good relationship with Billy King


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Yeah, we need to make some moves. I'm really starting to dislike Larry Hughes a lot, Drew Gooden doesn't think AT ALL, and while Z still tries he's just so slow. I'd love to keep Z but I think we really need to reconsider our stance on Larry Hughes and Drew Gooden.


----------



## futuristxen

Brandname said:


> Larry Hughes
> 
> 19 shots, 19 points
> 
> 0 Free Throws
> 
> 
> I can't make excuses for this guy. What a *****.


I told you. He's scared.


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> I told you. He's scared.


Sadly, we don't have anyone who'll bench his *** when he plays like this.

We're a soft team, from the top down. Lebron's the only one that doesn't seem to be soft. And Andy. But damn, that's all. I think Gibson's the next one on the list after that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Larry Hughes
> 
> 19 shots, 19 points
> 
> 0 Free Throws
> 
> 
> I can't make excuses for this guy. What a *****.
> 
> We're finding out why this guy is a career 40% shooter. He's a "slasher" because he can't shoot worth ****. Except he doesn't slash. Just takes ill-advised jumpers all day. We might as well have Stephon Marbury, at least he passes a little more.


Hughes takes more midrange jumpers than Rip Hamilton despite being half the shooter. Right now that's all he does, like Future said he's afraid of contact. 

His shot selection is REALLY starting to piss me off also


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes ain't going anywhere with that contract: Just cross you're fingers and hope a lot of this is due to his ankle.

It would be nice to get Miller: a real PG who can direct an offense would be a bonus.

Gooden's got to go: I've been a big fan but it's time to get AV 35 minutes a night IMO


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

And another thing, Damon Jonese helps a lot to spread the offense but his defense is atrocious. Why we had him on VC I dont know, but his defense is really being exposed.


----------



## futuristxen

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> And another thing, Damon Jonese helps a lot to spread the offense but his defense is atrocious. Why we had him on VC I dont know, but his defense is really being exposed.


Damon Jones is always going to look suspect when guarding VC. VC is stronger, taller, faster, jumps higher...he can pretty much do what he wants to a small guard like Damon. Damon's defense is alright. He works at it.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Damon Jones is always going to look suspect when guarding VC. VC is stronger, taller, faster, jumps higher...he can pretty much do what he wants to a small guard like Damon. Damon's defense is alright. He works at it.


Damon couldn't guard Kidd either though. It's a catch 22 with both Snow and Jones: both can only be effective on one side of the court.

If this team doesn't make any roster changes my suggestions would be to play Boobie a lot more and start AV.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think the main problem with this team is clearly the offensive sets and standing pat is not gonna fix our problems. 

Mike Brown is a great defensive coach. He needs help on offense. Ferry needs to make it happen whether Brown likes it or not.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I think the main problem with this team is clearly the offensive sets and standing pat is not gonna fix our problems.
> 
> Mike Brown is a great defensive coach. He needs help on offense. Ferry needs to make it happen whether Brown likes it or not.


The evidence in support of this is this team again came out like gangbusters in the first quarter. But then the Nets looked in the scouting report and found out what to do: double Lebron on the perimter. Same thing happened as it happens in every road game we don't know what to do and our offense goes down hill. This seems to indicate that we have the personnel to score but we're not using them right or not using what we have at the correct time.


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> The evidence in support of this is this team again came out like gangbusters in the first quarter. But then the Nets looked in the scouting report and found out what to do: double Lebron on the perimter. Same thing happened as it happens in every road game we don't know what to do and our offense goes down hill. This seems to indicate that we have the personnel to score but we're not using them right or not using what we have at the correct time.



That doesn't really account for why we score so much more at home than on the road. It's the same system against the same scouting report.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> That doesn't really account for why we score so much more at home than on the road. It's the same system against the same scouting report.


True but our home wins aren't exactly over the best of the league. I think this is more that role players simply play better home rather then away


----------



## Cap

Friggin Larry Hughes. Has done virtually nothing good when it matters for the Cavs since he got here.


----------



## TyGuy

Larry Hughes like a lot of players is a rhythm player. There is nothing rhythmic or smooth about our offense. He would be a nice compliment to lbj if we had a coach with offensive philosophies and a point guard who could hit open shots.


----------



## futuristxen

TyGuy said:


> Larry Hughes like a lot of players is a rhythm player. There is nothing rhythmic or smooth about our offense. He would be a nice compliment to lbj if we had a coach with offensive philosophies and a point guard who could hit open shots.



Hughes isn't a rhythm player. He's a sackless chucker made of glass, who the only reason he is playing here is because Ray Allen and Michael Redd turned us down. And Danny Ferry chickened out of Joe Johnson.


----------



## Pioneer10

Sigh Joe Johnson what could have been


----------



## Pioneer10

My last thought about this game: why didn't we challenge Lebron and have him on VC in the second half? Carter did most of his damage inside against Hughes/Snow whoever: Lebron wasn't in foul trouble and no one backs down James well except occasionally Prince


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If Hughes could just give Caron Butler level production, he would be fine. Certainly not worth his contract, but good enough.

He's given us so far:

06-07 = 14/3/3/45% 12 missed games out of 24 
05-06 = 16/5/4/41% 46 missed games

That's just not good enough. Make all the excuses you want, that's simply not the type of production we paid for.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> My last thought about this game: why didn't we challenge Lebron and have him on VC in the second half? Carter did most of his damage inside against Hughes/Snow whoever: Lebron wasn't in foul trouble and no one backs down James well except occasionally Prince


Last year Lebron was taking on these type of challenges. This year, prob to conserve energy, he's not doing it. 

Who can blame him with how pathetic our offense has been lately.


----------



## Aurelino

I don't understand the Cavs offense. I didn't see Z posting up much or Gooden for that matter. The only time I remember they ran a legitimate post-up was when Marshall (of all the ppl) hit a turnaround jumper over Krstic. The bigs seem more content on hitting midrange jumpers and putbacks around the basket. They need someone else besides LeBron who can create shots. James is really good but at this rate he's going to be totally exhausted before too long. He shouldn't have to do so much on offense. And even then, why not put him in the post where he can take pretty much any defender one on one.


----------



## HB

^I dont think they even played Z in the post last night, talk less Bron.


----------



## Pioneer10

Aurelino said:


> I don't understand the Cavs offense. I didn't see Z posting up much or Gooden for that matter. The only time I remember they ran a legitimate post-up was when Marshall (of all the ppl) hit a turnaround jumper over Krstic. The bigs seem more content on hitting midrange jumpers and putbacks around the basket. They need someone else besides LeBron who can create shots. James is really good but at this rate he's going to be totally exhausted before too long. He shouldn't have to do so much on offense. And even then, why not put him in the post where he can take pretty much any defender one on one.


You just basically pointed out what this entire board and has been saying about the Cavs offense since the season started. It's pretty mindboggling that particularly when our offense slows down that we don't pound the ball down low when by my count we have 3 good post players and maybe even a 4th (AV) who can score consistently in the paint.


----------



## John

Pioneer10 said:


> My last thought about this game: why didn't we challenge Lebron and have him on VC in the second half? Carter did most of his damage inside against Hughes/Snow whoever: Lebron wasn't in foul trouble and no one backs down James well except occasionally Prince


Well, you cant back down James if you are VC but he can beat James off the dribble. You can try to put James on VC but Kobe and T-Mac are probably the only players who can prevent VC going to the rim "without using crossover!". And you know VC sometimes just arent smart enough to use the moves in given situation.


----------



## Pioneer10

The VC I watched if he couldn't back people up he jacked a jumpshot. VC doesn't attack people off the dribble


----------



## Cap

Pioneer10 said:


> Sigh Joe Johnson what could have been


I'd sigh more over Redd than JJ.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

EHL said:


> I'd sigh more over Redd than JJ.


Joe Johnson would have been PERFEECT for Lebron James. He's the perfect complementary player almost to a tee.


----------

